# Error in file for Tom's PowerPoint presentation



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I noticed an error in the PowerPoint file I downloaded off the GCAS web site. In the 5th bullet on page #13 the amount for KNO3 is missing and could easily be misread as one full teaspoon. It reads as follows:

"_teaspoon for the KNO3, KH2PO4 1/16” teaspoon(4x a week)"

It should read:

"1/4 teaspoon for the KNO3, KH2PO4 1/16” teaspoon(4x a week)

Right?

This could result in an overdose of KNO3.

-Russ


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

That's what my notes had down. 1/4 tsp KNO3.

My version of the presentation has:
"1/4 teaspoon for the KNO3, KH2PO4 1/16" 
teaspoon(4x a week)"

I am not sure why Tom put the inch marks in the fraction of a teaspoon description. I am assuming that is a typo. Perhaps your computer is having difficulty reading the smaller fraction that he used to create the one quarter because that is the single character rather than the typed out 1 slash 16 to create the second fraction.


----------

